# wide board???



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

hi,
i have been snowboarding on dry slope, about once a week for the last year, and i really enjoy it. i have been borrowing exipment, but have now managed to save up a decent amount to buy a board, boots ect.
i ride a size 144 board, but have no idea what to get.
could some one advise me a good board which will last, be good on dry slope and snow (as i am planning to go next year), and wont cost too much.
also i have found a "wide" ruckus ride board, does a board being wide have any effect on riding? does it make it more difficult to turn or what?
i hope that you can help me 
thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

what size are your boots?
how much do you weigh?

i've never ridden on dry slope, but i assume you probably would want to ride a junker one it due to the wear on the base ?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I've only riden a Wide board because of my size 12's. But I have heard that they aren't as fast or smooth because with more surface area making contact with the snow comes more friction. More friction means less speed and more drag. The physics behind it make sense i guess but like I said, I wouldn't know for sure. But I'd say, if you don't need a wide board, don't get a wide board. I can see it being tough to manipulate a board without proper leverage at the edges


----------

